
Critical flaws in embedded TCP/IP library impact millions of IoT devices - robomartin
https://www.csoonline.com/article/3562742/critical-flaws-in-embedded-tcpip-library-impact-millions-of-iot-devices-across-industries.html
======
robomartin
From the article:

“Millions of devices, from consumer products like printers and IP cameras to
specialized devices used across organizations such as video conferencing
systems and industrial control systems, are at risk due to critical
vulnerabilities found in an embedded TCP/IP library. Some of the flaws allow
for remote code execution over the network and can lead to a full compromise
of the affected device.”

------
synack
Without all the ads: [https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-
activity/2020/06/16/rip...](https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-
activity/2020/06/16/ripple20-vulnerabilities-affecting-treck-ip-stacks)

